# Dennerle Scaper Tank 50l



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 

Seen one of these online for around £50, looks like a really nice set-up; does anyone have any opinions on these tanks before I splash the cash? Hoping to use the glass lid, with the dennerle scape flow external filter; I'm assuming both fit together anyway. 

Thanks


----------



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2016)

Hi. I set one of these up recently. Nice size and for £50 that's a bargain. The external filter is a bit of an eye-sore but perfectly functional.


----------



## damian (25 Apr 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Seen one of these online for around £50, looks like a really nice set-up; does anyone have any opinions on these tanks before I splash the cash? Hoping to use the glass lid, with the dennerle scape flow external filter; I'm assuming both fit together anyway.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Cor (25 Apr 2016)

Here some info; http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/superfish-home-40-60-or-dennerle-scapers-tank.39043/#post-427872


----------



## Lindy (25 Apr 2016)

I have seen the bare tanks for sale for £50 but the cheapest I found the complete kit for was £150. I have just set one up and love it. My only gripe is that unless you have room to fit the external behind the tank, the glass lid won't fit on . I currently have the lid just sat on top of the filter as I have to have the filter on the side of the tank. I would use one of my eheim ecco pro externals with acrylic 12/16 lily pipes on it but not going to drill holes through our nice new breakfast bar.


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2016)

George Farmer said:


> Hi. I set one of these up recently. Nice size and for £50 that's a bargain. The external filter is a bit of an eye-sore but perfectly functional.



I'm very tempted to go whole hog and get the complete set up for 150, since id need an external and light anyway, plus I think it gives you the substrate etc if I recall


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I have seen the bare tanks for sale for £50 but the cheapest I found the complete kit for was £150. I have just set one up and love it. My only gripe is that unless you have room to fit the external behind the tank, the glass lid won't fit on . I currently have the lid just sat on top of the filter as I have to have the filter on the side of the tank. I would use one of my eheim ecco pro externals with acrylic 12/16 lily pipes on it but not going to drill holes through our nice new breakfast bar.



Interesting, if possible would you please be able to show pics? As this could be quite a decision maker for me in terms of aesthetics, its going on a cabinet thats just covering the width front to back, so id probs have to situate the filter at the side


----------



## damian (25 Apr 2016)

I have one for sale £30, pick in dulwich se London though. Great size tank


----------



## damian (25 Apr 2016)

damian said:


> I have one for sale £30, pick in dulwich se London though. Great size tank


I have the filter too! 70£ for both


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2016)

damian said:


> I have one for sale £30, pick in dulwich se London though. Great size tank



Lol I'm in London just now on business


----------



## damian (25 Apr 2016)

You're welcome to come take a look, I've been meaning to ebay it but I've been too lazy!


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2016)

damian said:


> You're welcome to come take a look, I've been meaning to ebay it but I've been too lazy!



Lol don't think I'd be able to get the time, but I'd be interested if you had pics etc; I'll PM you


----------



## Lindy (25 Apr 2016)

Mine didn't come with substrate. It also didn't come with a black backing which surprised me as the basic dennerle cubes come with a background. 






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Mine didn't come with substrate. It also didn't come with a black backing which surprised me as the basic dennerle cubes come with a background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really nice! Thanks for the pics, they are awesome little tanks, really want one now lol


----------



## damian (25 Apr 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Lol don't think I'd be able to get the time, but I'd be interested if you had pics etc; I'll PM you








A couple of pics of mine when it was up and running


----------



## Lindy (26 Apr 2016)

That is beautiful Damien, hopefully mine will look something like this once it is all grown in.


----------



## DTL (26 Apr 2016)

Aqua360, PM sent


----------

